# Model Y towing capability



## JWardell

No mention was made of Model Y's towing capability during the announcement or in writing, but in watching all the ride alongs I noticed there is a removable panel in the center of the rear bumper. Jump to 2:46 in Daerik's ride along video or see below.


----------



## Silvermagic3

A tow package is one of the things I'd really like to see on the Y. It's still 18 months out, so lots of things can still be revealed.


----------



## The Model 3 Guy

It's also in the media shot.


----------



## TrevP

I can confirm the Y has a panel in the rear bumper, likely for the tow hitch. No mention of it in the reveal but as always. Tesla doesn't give us a laundry list of all the features in the car on day 1. Information will trickle out over the next year when production is slated to begin.

Makes perfect sense to me to add a hitch receiver given the 3 doesn't have one and Tesla never delivered on that "promise". To me, Model Y is in a way correcting some of the complaints that people had about Model 3, namely making an SUV in a market dominated by such and offering a hatchback with more cargo space. I think it will do very well in the EV market where nothing close to it exists in this price segment. Tesla is methodically solidifying their dominance in EVs while the rest keep putzing around.


----------



## MichelT3

Beforehand there were 3 aspects that might make me interested to trade in my 3 for a Y in 3 years:

a fifth door / lift gate; succeeded
towing; probably there
air suspension; still a question
A disappointment for me is the chrome delete.


----------



## JWardell

It seems Franz confirms towing:
https://insideevs.com/tesla-model-3-model-y-tow-yes/


----------



## Norm Rechtman

I hope at some point Tesla starts offering the tow hitch to be installed at Service Centers, it absolutely nuts that it’s now offered as a factory installed option for cars going to Europe and NOT AVAILABLE for U.S. cars, I have looked at the aftermarket Stealth hitch but the cutout and their cover that goes over the hole when the receiver is not plugged in looks hideous, there has to be a nicer looking option.


----------

